# Michigan handle vs the rest



## Phoolish

Looking at getting a salmon rod. Wondering what are the pros and cons and what handle u prefer


----------



## swaprat

cons of a long handle other then a michigan handle is getting it caught in your tee shirt. when trying to throw a steel / salmon off balance by moving the rod tip to a different angle which makes you turn the handle. i away get my handle on my shimano converence caught in my tee shirt sleeve when trying to change the angle the fish is pulling against. this throw them off balance a little and your able to land them much faster. michigan handle are shorter in the butt section to avoid this problem. any ways wish you luck any idea on which rod your going for and what handle and price range your willing to spend cause maybe we know a better rod? any ways best of luck.


----------



## Phoolish

So far I was looking at the shimano convergence I seen they had one that was a Michigan handle. I was read on rods earlier and seen your comments on them and they seemed like a good deal.


----------



## Phoolish

But I seen the was med. low action when the others were high. Im not really sure if high action means higher in the rod or just more action all together. 
I was figured more action


----------



## swaprat

Phoolish said:


> So far I was looking at the shimano convergence I seen they had one that was a Michigan handle. I was read on rods earlier and seen your comments on them and they seemed like a good deal.



they are a good deal so are the shimano clarus and the okuma sst. reason i said it is i do not have the michigan handle on mine and wish i did. 



Phoolish said:


> But I seen the was med. low action when the others were high. Im not really sure if high action means higher in the rod or just more action all together.
> I was figured more action


it is a fast action rod power is slow and action i think is considered medium but for a spinning rod with im7 they are sweet. for a 8'6" to 10' they are fast action compare to some of the okuma rods like the conisseur not sure if i spelled it right i will get it in a minute i prefer the okuma guide select it is a im8 for 99.99. which is better then the convergence at 99.99 for im7 the okuma is a lighter im8 rod for the same price of im7. truly the okuma is a faster action of that of the convergence. same warranty life time limited but the shimano is over the counter life time warranty ware okuma you have to send it in so it up to you. be back in a minute with the two links.


----------



## Phoolish

Thanks buddy. 
This year was the first year I've really got into trout fishing and loved it so I figured salmon/ steelhead would be even more fun. I've never fished for steelhead and I've only fished salmon maybe 3 times but that was like 10-12 years ago. So I really don't know what to use. I really thankful for the help


----------



## swaprat

no problem here is some links to differnet rods any ways best of luck.




Connoisseur rods from okuma which I think are junk with Michigan handles. 
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/salmon-steelhead/connoisseur

Sst im8 blanks real good rods. 
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/salmon-steelhead/sst
guide select rods best okuma rods for the money. 
https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/salmon-steelhead/guide-select-float-rods
shimano rods. 
calurus 
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...salmon_steelhead/Clarus_Salmon_Steelhead.html

convergence a plus with the life tiem warranty and Michigan handles.
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con..._steelhead/Convergence_Salmon_Steelhead0.html
fenwick eagle gt rods 5 year warranty not a bad rod either 
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ium-8-6-2-pc&i=692091&aID=504AB3&merchID=4006
fenwick hmx sweet rod with a five year warranty and a Michigan handle.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ght-8-3-2-pc&i=692081&aID=504AB3&merchID=4006


----------



## Phoolish

This is the one I was thinking of 







I like the price for s starter rod. I was just worried about sacrificing feel for the Michigan handle


----------



## diztortion

I like a Michigan handle for drift fishing, but for chuckin' hardware or bobber fishing, I'd rather have a standard handle.

It's just a personal preference.


----------



## Phoolish

Right now for trout I use an old eagle claw feather light and love the feel it has. And it's a blast to hook into a 15-20 in brown with


----------



## Phoolish

diztortion said:


> I like a Michigan handle for drift fishing, but for chuckin' hardware or bobber fishing, I'd rather have a standard handle.
> 
> It's just a personal preference.


Thanks. I'm looking for any and all input. Like I said I'm new to salmon/steelies.


----------



## diztortion

Phoolish said:


> Thanks. I'm looking for any and all input. Like I said I'm new to salmon/steelies.


I suggest going to a tackle shop and playing around with a couple different styles. Find what feels natural and will work for you.

It's hard to order a rod off the internet without knowing how it'll feel in your hands.


----------



## Phoolish

diztortion said:


> I suggest going to a tackle shop and playing around with a couple different styles. Find what feels natural and will work for you.
> 
> It's hard to order a rod off the internet without knowing how it'll feel in your hands.


I would like to but The best place I know of around where I am is mc sports but the last time I was there I really didn't know what I was looks for


----------



## diztortion

Isn't Jay's Sporting Goods right around there?

There's a few shops in Baldwin also..


----------



## swaprat

Phoolish said:


> This is the one I was thinking of
> View attachment 20609
> 
> I like the price for s starter rod. I was just worried about sacrificing feel for the Michigan handle



this rod is to light for salmon it is a trout rod more or less. 


also yes it changes the position ware you grab the rod/ reel at wile casting it make your wrist sore i think cause you holding the hole rod on your wrist casting etc... there is no resting spot were the butt use to be like watching the rod tip on the drift threw the hole your on your wrist not the cork butt . if any thing my broth has a gloomis he cut the handle down on to prevent this same thing and reason there is a michigan handle. this is if you have the problem of it getting in to you clothes and catching like said you could always cut the butt of some.


----------



## Phoolish

Well I'm without a license now so it's hard for me to get around


----------



## Phoolish

swaprat said:


> this rod is to light for salmon it is a trout rod more or less.
> 
> 
> also yes it changes the position ware you grab the rod/ reel at wile casting it make your wrist sore i think cause you holding the hole rod on your wrist casting etc... there is no resting spot were the butt use to be like watching the rod tip on the drift threw the hole your on your wrist not the cork butt . if any thing my broth has a gloomis he cut the handle down on to prevent this same thing and reason there is a michigan handle. this is if you have the problem of it getting in to you clothes and catching like said you could always cut the butt of some.


Oh so it's more of a steelhead /trout rod. It's said salmon/steelhead on tackle direct


----------



## jerrob

What style of fishing are you most interested in doing for Salmon/Steelhead?
If you're gonna try to have just one rod to do all-duty, you're gonna be sacrificing something somewhere. A few rods will do multiple duty, but they'll usually start in a mid range price point and go up from there.

If you're wanting to float fish and bottom drift bait, and use it for both Steelies and Kings, I'd suggest a 10' and up, medium power, moderate to moderate-fast action rod. My preference is an 11-1/2' in that action and power. This is where you need to decide which handle you prefer, the michigan handle is a nice feature when float fishing and bottom drifting. Ideally, this rig should allow you to cast spoons and bottom fish the piers as well. I would strongly suggest nothing below a medium power for this rig.

If you're looking to cast crankbaits in the rivers for kings, I like 8-1/2' and 9-1/2' MH fast action spinning rods, the shorter model for smaller streams. This is where I like the longer handles, lots of leverage to get the fish landed before he makes it to the lumber yard. You don't need both sizes, just something I like.

Keep an open mind with this as these are JUST my preference and opinions, your results may vary. If you take your time and choose wisely, a couple of mid-level rods will offer you a lot of fishing opportunities.

Good luck,
J


----------



## Phoolish

Thanks J
Mostly drift and float. Most the ppl I know fish that way. But I would like to have a rod that was well rounded. So that if needed I could use spinners. I know it's a lot to ask for but if I had to go one way or another it would be drift/ float.


----------



## swaprat

Phoolish said:


> Thanks J
> Mostly drift and float. Most the ppl I know fish that way. But I would like to have a rod that was well rounded. So that if needed I could use spinners. I know it's a lot to ask for but if I had to go one way or another it would be drift/ float.




this you could throw spinner with just not in tight. it is for fishing big rivers drift/float fishing for salmon like asking and it is a convergence salmon steel head stick it goes down to 8 lb test and low as 1/4 once spinners if fishing any thing else like spring steel you could be fishing up to one once of lead in fast water or as little as 1/4 once on the little manistee etc,... this is the exact rod i own right now as you can see the rear handle is 13 inch for grip is 4.5 inch. better arm rest but you still catch your shirt on it. unlike that of the michigan handle. it goes for 8-17 pound test mono and 10-30 pound power pro. model number is CVSL100M2B for a shimano convergence. spec's are copy and pasted below. i let you look for it good rod i got the im6 version and landed a lot of salmon on it with 12 pound tippets. best of luck see you out there. 


CVSL100M2B 10'0" Medium Slow 8-17' 10-30' 1/4-1oz Cork Fuji Aluminum Oxide 13.0" 4.5"


----------



## tsr770

Like was said, the Michigan handle has its place in bottom bouncing IMO, beyond that if you are hitting the pier or bobber fishing I like a long butt section. When your trying to horse a fresh king or steelie away from some wood its a great thing to be able to bury that long handle in your hip and give them the ole "no ya don't"...... I have a whole pile of 9' and longer rods, and the Michigan handled rod gets picked up the least, the "custom" Hutch rod gets the call 9 out of 10 times anymore because it just feels better than any of the rest


----------



## swaprat

steely74 said:


> I won't run anything less than a 4000 series reel on the pier but never in the river. All that line is totally unnecessary in the river.
> 
> I just started fishing a true MI handle rod this summer. My Swan noodle has an MI handle but the butt section is only a few inches shorter than the foregrip. I got a 10'6" Gander MT rod early this summer that had about a 3 inch butt section. Caught quite a few fish on it and the fight seems totally different than with a standard handle. I had to get used to it, I know its not designed for pier fishing but had to give it a try. I actually want to try putting on it my pin for a small water rod. I am not sure how I will like it though ...


reason is i use 15 -20 lb mono to keep them out of the wood main line drifting and a 12-14 pound tippet with skein etc... for sure is not a tarpon ,tuna reel. i use the 40 and 4000r series for salmon and the 30/ 3000r' series for steel head. which is perfect for me most of the time they don't even run they just head right for the bank and it landed that minute.


----------



## steely74

swaprat said:


> reason is i use 15 -20 lb mono to keep them out of the wood main line drifting and a 12-14 pound tippet with skein etc... for sure is not a tarpon ,tuna reel. i use the 40 and 4000r series for salmon and the 30/ 3000r' series for steel head. which is perfect for me most of the time they don't even run they just head right for the bank and it landed that minute.


I see what you're saying, you cant put that heavy line on a small reel. It will cause you a ton of problems. I use a 30 size reel for with 20 or 30lb braid for hardware and a mono or floro leader. I've gotten tangled in braided line wading before and it was not fun. Its a good thing I keep a blade handy...


----------



## swaprat

steely74 said:


> I see what you're saying, you cant put that heavy line on a small reel. It will cause you a ton of problems. I use a 30 size reel for with 20 or 30lb braid for hardware and a mono or floro leader. I've gotten tangled in braided line wading before and it was not fun. Its a good thing I keep a blade handy...



you got it.


----------



## FishKilla419

I own nothing larger than a 2500 and have never been spooled by any fish in Mi. Not even close. Not even on the pier. All that extra line and reel weight are a waste. I use higher end rods and the last thing I want to do is strap a huge bulky reel on a light fast responsive rod.
If you were fishing next to me and we traded for lets say a few drifts. You might just cry when I hand your tank back to you. If you got kings runnin you all up and down the river rippin out miles of line. QUIT rippin em.... A king that has taken an offering and is hooked well into the mouth is not that hard to control with the right rig.


----------



## steely74

On the pier the rig doesn't matter as much if it will be sitting in a rod holder. I know I would have been spooled many times by fresh summer kings if I ran a small reel. If you run braid you can run a much smaller reel than with mono. Heavy mono just doesn't work on small reels. It coils up and is just a pain. They aren't designed for heavy line. Either way everyone prefers different things. I have a 4000 series with a little over 200 yards of braid for the pier. That I won't have to change or mess with for a long time. 

The thing is if I were to run a 2500 reel with lets say 100 yards of 20lb braid and only 10 yards of mono backing for the pier. After a few trips and a few snags, I am down to 80 next trip down to 70 yards. Now instead of ripping off all that line and throwing it in the garbage to put new stuff on, I load on 200 yards the first time and I don't have to worry about it for a few years. Well I may not lose that much line but you get the point.

Anywho, its all depends on what you feel comfortable with I would not go after early season pier kings without a good 150 yards of line. Now come September when fish are done feeding and are staging you can get away with less...


----------



## REG

steely74 said:


> Anywho, its all depends on what you feel comfortable with I would not go after early season kings without a good 150 yards of line. Now come September when fish are done feeding and are staging you can get away with less...


Bingo!


----------



## swaprat

steely74 said:


> On the pier the rig doesn't matter as much if it will be sitting in a rod holder. I know I would have been spooled many times by fresh summer kings if I ran a small reel. If you run braid you can run a much smaller reel than with mono. Heavy mono just doesn't work on small reels. It coils up and is just a pain. They aren't designed for heavy line. Either way everyone prefers different things. I have a 4000 series with a little over 200 yards of braid for the pier. That I won't have to change or mess with for a long time.
> 
> The thing is if I were to run a 2500 reel with lets say 100 yards of 20lb braid and only 10 yards of mono backing for the pier. After a few trips and a few snags, I am down to 80 next trip down to 70 yards. Now instead of ripping off all that line and throwing it in the garbage to put new stuff on, I load on 200 yards the first time and I don't have to worry about it for a few years. Well I may not lose that much line but you get the point.
> 
> Anywho, its all depends on what you feel comfortable with I would not go after early season pier kings without a good 150 yards of line. Now come September when fish are done feeding and are staging you can get away with less...



then add up all the snagged lumber and rocks in the rivers and you will end up with nothing on your reels. best point would be to use enough line and the reel that your comfortable with. hopefully you break off the tippet or lead but you never know what it is wrapped on sunk log etc... good points man thumbs up man! that 50-100 yards of 20 pound you get on a little 2500 series wont cut it after about 2 days of fishing log jams. hay if you like re-spooling often as that go for it more fish for me..


----------



## Phoolish

Brown Santa dropped this off today


----------



## Phoolish




----------



## jerrob

Details please. Can't tell shat from the pic. 

Oh yeah, congrats on the new gear


----------



## diztortion

Brown santa?!...


----------



## jerrob

diztortion said:


> brown santa?!...


ups/usps Heading north in a couple hours, can't wait, haven't been up since the Big Man clean-up, and boy am I chompin' at the bit to put that Indiana state line in the rear view mirror.

OK Phoolish, whatcha got there? All this talk on this thread, and ya give us a couple pics from across the room.


----------



## diztortion

jerrob said:


> ups/usps


Gotcha..

How long does it take for you to make the trip?


----------



## Phoolish

I went with shimano convergence 10' spinner rod with shimano Sonora 4000fb and ix 4000 for a backup reel. I was going to get the pf president xt reel but it was sold out


----------



## Phoolish

Thank you everyone for your input. I think my next one might be a hutch custom but I'm going to use this one to figure out what I want in a salmon rod


----------



## jerrob

diztortion said:


> Gotcha..
> 
> How long does it take for you to make the trip?


About 6-1/2 hours to Manistee if I drive strait through Al.

That's why I don't leave the house til after 8pm, traffic is a bit easier and there's no bait and tackle shops open to turn it into a 10 hour trip 

Good luck all, and have a safe LDW!

J

Nice rig Phoolish, go get 'em!


----------

